# 10060 vs. 10061



## Leanne (Dec 8, 2008)

Does 10061 refer to I&D of multiple abscesses in the same area?  Patient has left upper arm abscess and lower abdominal abscess...both I&D down to subcutaneous tissue.  Should I bill 10061 once to cover both I&D or use 10060 twice w/ mod 51?  

Thanks!


----------



## FTessaBartels (Dec 9, 2008)

*10061*

There is no area of the body specified with the I&D codes. Two abscesses are coded using 10061 even if they are on completely different parts of the body. 


F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## crhunt78 (Dec 9, 2008)

FTessaBartels said:


> There is no area of the body specified with the I&D codes. Two abscesses are coded using 10061 even if they are on completely different parts of the body.
> 
> 
> F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M



Yup, 10061 is the correct code if if more than one abscess is I&D'd.


----------



## okiesawyers (Dec 10, 2008)

I agree with Tessa and Chrissy.


----------



## Leanne (Dec 10, 2008)

Great-thanks for all the help!


----------



## kaviarasu (Nov 28, 2011)

*kavi*

hi all, as a doctor , i cant accept, for eg if i am doing incision & driange for  pt who had abcess on face , abdomen, lowe leg, upper arm, right hand , two abcess on left hand.

do i need to give only 10061. 

if i do so i will be wasting my time and money right .

so please suggest me for correct coding .

thanks & regards 

kavi cpc


----------



## rthames052006 (Nov 28, 2011)

kaviarasu said:


> hi all, as a doctor , i cant accept, for eg if i am doing incision & driange for  pt who had abcess on face , abdomen, lowe leg, upper arm, right hand , two abcess on left hand.
> 
> do i need to give only 10061.
> 
> ...



You'd definately want to use 10061 which states:

Incision and drainage of abscess ( eg, carbuncle, suppurative hidradenitis, cutaneous or subcutaneous abscess, cyst, furuncle, or paronychia); *complicated or multiple.*

Hope this helps you.


----------

